
Irish “Gypsies” (Irish Travellers) - hank808
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irish_Travellers
======
hank808
I discovered this while trying to figure out why a town in Texas was named
"White Settlement." That town is in the news right now because of a shooting
in a church there. \-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Settlement,_Texas](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Settlement,_Texas)
\- [https://www.cbsnews.com/news/west-freeway-church-of-
christ-s...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/west-freeway-church-of-christ-
shooting-gunman-opens-fire-at-white-settlement-texas-church-today-live-
updates-2019-12-29/)

------
grzm
Generally, don't editorialize titles (the "I didn't know this group of people
existed)") part, as per the guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

If you're still within the edit window, you can update the submission title
yourself. Otherwise, you can email the mods via the Contact link in the footer
for them to do it for you.

~~~
hank808
Ok. I removed the last bit of the subject.

